# Tastatureingabe und JPanel



## andre666 (1. Dez 2006)

Hi, was muss ich machen, damit ein JPanel Tastatureingaben verarbeitet ?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Dez 2006)

es muss einen KeyListener haben, fokusierbar sein und den fokus haben.


----------



## andre666 (1. Dez 2006)

Danke


----------

